# Teachers



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2019)

Who was your favourite teacher and why?

Who was your least favourite and why?

Favourite :In grade 2 , I had an ex go-go dancer and she was so much fun. Every day we had a music class where we’d play with percussion instruments and sing. 

Art teacher who really inspired me to let my creativity flow through me. She taught me much using few words

Least favourite: geography teacher who spoke with a monotone voice the entire time. 
I’d rather watch paint dry. 

A French teacher who was always in a bad mood

The attitudes of these teachers had more impact on their teaching abilities than they may have realized. Learning from people who enjoy what they do makes a world of difference.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2019)

What is it about Geography teachers?..Mine was the same. I can see him now standing there in his Dull tweed jacket, green knitted tie, and dark coloured shirt, droning on. I disliked geography because of him..but came to love it after I started travelling as an adult. Now I'm so good at it I could have become a Geography teacher myself if only I'd had a better teacher!

My 2 favourite teachers were my English teacher (  who was American and from one of the Carolinas', can't remember which one) who was really interested in everything I worked on ... and my History teacher who made everything fun.

My French teacher was too interested in dressing up in mini skirts and sitting on the edge of the desk with her legs crossed high, for the boys, to be interested in making any lessons interesting for the girls..

My PE teachers were all butch females

My science and art teachers were Booooring ( I hated science) ..


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 8, 2019)

I seem to just copy/paste on summa these topics.
This one more than once, seems



Anyway, here it is again;
(Mrs Wadsworth was my fav, she got our attention
No least favs...just felt sorry for some)

* 

School, Mid-grades*

The local craftsmen had united and built us a real school.
Closer to town.
Two rooms.
Indoor plumbing, one for boys and one for girls.
Newer desks.
Swings.
…and a huge field.
Mr McDunn took us out to the field to explore.
Now I’d been runnin’ thru fields all my life, so I was a tad unimpressed….until he had us kneel down and move slowly thru the weeds and thistles, identifying everything that grew or crawled.
It got so I couldn’t wait for the next discoveries.

OK, we were all a bit rowdy, but he had a presence about him that got your attention. It sorta made the teachers that followed pale in comparison….and we took advantage.
Seems every one after him ended up having some sorta nervous breakdown right in the middle of the year.

Not sure what happened to Mr McDunn, but I got drift that our folks were not impressed with his philosophy, cause he was quite direct and they were a bit protective of their little darlings.
* 

The Year of Taboli*


Mr Taboli arrived my third year, straight from the Philippines….or as he said, the ‘pillippeens’.
He wore a suit.
Reminded me of Desi Arnaz, hair all slicked into a pompadour with half a can of pomade.

And that accent. He didn’t have a chance.
‘OK turd grade, turn to page turdy eight.’
We slowly sacrificed that poor soul.

An event that I recall was pretty much the end of Mr Taboli.

Francis had a little brother, Dicky. Remember, this was in the ‘50s. The term ‘dick’ had yet to have a negative connotation. Fun with dick and Jane was just that.
We called him ‘Dicky’.
The kid was just one happy little guy.
Always grinnin’ that huge grin, buck teeth spaced wide apart, gigantic mouth….but had some intellect issues.
However, happy…just glad to be included in anything we did.
Unfortunately what we did was mostly to his detriment.
Andy had this oversized gravenstein apple.
‘Hey Dicky, I bet you can’t put this whole apple in your mouth.’
Turns out he could.
It’s just that he couldn’t get it back out.
So, we’re all laughin’ our asses off, and Dicky is laughin’ and droolin’ and chokin’ some, when Mr Taboli blows the recess whistle.
We all file back inside to our desks.


Dicky’s sittin’ there with his gigantic mouth stretched to the max, buck teeth clamped on that apple, just starin’ down at page turdy eight, droolin’ all over his work book.
We’re all lookin’ straight ahead.
Then Dicky begins to get a little red and choke.
I gotta say, he held it together pretty good, not bein’ able to swallow and all, but once he commenced gagging, it was pretty much all over.
Remarkably, Mr Taboli was pretty good with a knife. He leaped over Bart’s oversized legs hangin’ in the aisle, and proceeded to perform an applectomy right there in class.
So, he was a hero…….for a few minutes.


It was only a matter of weeks that his rosy outlook of teaching the children of the trees would take a turn.
The event that became the clincher to his destiny was our zip guns. Little simply made ‘guns’ from clothes pins, springs and pebbles. Just enough zip to cause a welt. A well placed shot destined for a girl’s hind end…unless it was Francis….she’d take it from you and feed it to our own hind end.
Well, after all the lunchtime screaming and running, Mr Taboli rounded us up and just sat at his desk for several minutes. Then calmly gathered up our zip guns and placed them on the floor in a little pile and commenced to jump up and down on them, screaming something in a language other than English.
Then he strolled over to his desk, sat, put his head down, and started beating the surface of it with both fists.
Fascinating.
We didn’t have school for a couple days after that.
The Wadsworth years would follow.




I bumped in to Dicky a decade or so later.
‘It’s Richard now’

The poor chap had been working in the woods.
If you are short on brains, the woods are not the place to work. It’s bad enough if yer quick and sharp.
Seems Dicky had run a chain saw up his hand, right between his fingers, up to his wrist.
They didn’t do much for him in the patchwork dept.
At first, seein’ him at a distance, I’d thought, geez, Dicky is a Trekie, showin’ me his Vulcan wave.

Wonder how they're all doin' now..............

* 

The Wadsworth Years*

Mrs Wadsworth was our teacher for a couple years…..actually 2 ½ years, as she stepped in when Mr Taboli made his infamous exit.
The white coats didn’t come to get him, but after the zip gun affair we never saw Mr Taboli again…our first conquest.

Mrs Wadsworth was different.
She was old, and done with it all, but folks gathered around her and conned her out of retirement.
Turns out she’d run a concentration camp of grades six thru eight back in Milton-Freewater for centuries.
Quite the disciplinarian, as she could still wield a bamboo rod with the deftness of a samurai.
And those high top orthopedic oxfords that housed her rheumatoid ankles were nothin’ to mess with either.
She stood about five six, and weighed in at oh say 97 lbs, but still had a presence about her.
I got her to smile a couple times, but usually she wore this sour look, like she just got fed some horse shit, of which we tried.
She had what was sometimes referred to as denture face, some real jowls, kinda looked like Deputy Dawg’s gramma….and she used it to her advantage, lookin’ down on you thru her bifocals.
Eddy P, the terror of turd grade, was putty in her gnarly hands, and even his little brother, satan of second grade, was no match.


So things were as quiet as they could be in those two years.


We all respected her, and I even admired her, and I’d like to think she got a charge outta me, as she would single me out as an example for others not to follow.
When she gave me her special attention, I’d notice her neck would commence to sorta blossom into a rather deep crimson beginning at the start of her collar and creeping up to her chin. This aurora was gradual, and mesmerizing.

Grammar was her specialty, and diagramming sentences on the black board was what we all did, over and over…past participles and me became friends, as we both found our little special place in the parse tree of life.

But the second room in that school held my fond attention.
Miss Dickerson taught kindergarten thru second grade.
She had a dimpled smile that would melt me into deep daydreams of her and I.
I’d sit thru history class, fanaticizing about us goin’ campin’. Her lookin’ on with admiration of me building a camp fire with nothin’ but my woodsman’s prowess, and then skinny dippin’ and then, well things got sorta grey from there, so I’d be stuck on replay, filling in more details with each re-run of my boyish manliness and her absolute womanliness, then fog, then back to camping, swimming, fog….sometimes we’d just lay on the bank after skinny dippin’, all naked, basking in the sun, fixated on each other’s genitals…but there was always that darn fog…….






*The Mrs Nelson half year….aka The Half Nelson*



She tried to be nice.

‘You can attract more bees with honey than with vinegar.’

Killer bees



The white coats did come for her


----------



## Tommy (Oct 8, 2019)

Most of us have probably had any number of beloved teachers who were not associated with our formal education.  But among those who "trod the hallowed halls" my favorites were my fourth grade teacher who gifted me with my love of reading and my sixth grade teacher who taught me that learning can be both challenging and rewarding.

Honorable mention goes to Mrs. Sisco, my eighth grade algebra teacher (yeah, I was one of those) who gave me an appreciation for math that even the succession of lousy math teachers that followed could not destroy.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 8, 2019)

Gary, I have not yet learned to avoid reading your posts before I am completely awake. Here I sit in my pajamas wearing my coffee after laughing so hard.
Oh, and thanks!


----------



## Pecos (Oct 8, 2019)

My favorite grade school teacher was Mrs. Sherwood. She was a tall athletic woman who was fun, knew all of her subjects well, made everything interesting, and was well organized. As much as we liked her, there was an element of toughness about her such that I cannot imagine anyone stupid enough to cross swords with her.

My least favorite was my fourth grade teacher who was a pitiful excuse for a teacher. At some core level she did not like kids. Unfortunately, she was also my least favorite high school teacher when I was in the 12th grade and had to endure her a second time. How someone can take a wonderful subject like Literature and turn it into drudgery is a mystery to me. I hated reading out loud in class like we were a bunch of second graders, and she always managed to call on me when I was 8 pages ahead. One day, when she called on me, I just started reading from the page where I was. That sent her into a spin cycle. Later that year, the white coats did come to get her and we never saw her again.

My favorite high school teacher was our speech teacher. She had a near magical way of drawing out the best in us. I loved that class, but didn't realize how valuable it would be until much later in life. A close second among my favorites was Mr. Pickett who taught chemistry and physics. He was a retired Air Force Master Sgt. and knew how keep these subject interesting. I don't think that he really appreciated the day that we heated up a bunch of sulfur just to see if it would stink as much as we had heard it would. It does, and it doesn't clear out of the entire West wing of the second floor very quickly.

My second least favorite HS teacher was a retired Army Colonel who attempted to teach trigonometry. One day we were being a bit rowdy when he walked into the classroom. He told us that: "If we were in the Army, we would be standing at attention when he walked through the door." That did not endear him to a bunch of 17 and 18 year old kids. … But on the other hand, I did sell him eleven pickup loads of cow manure for his lawn, and spread it around for another buck a load. Hell, I wasn't one of his neighbors.

If I had to pick a single subject from HS that was the least useful to me in later life, it would have to be Biology. Which I enjoyed.

My favorite undergraduate teacher was Professor Bajarn who taught English and Writing. He was a expert on Icelandic Literature and a lot of fun. The emphasis he put on organization, thought presentation sequence and clarity served me very well.


----------



## jujube (Oct 8, 2019)

What is it about fourth grade teachers?  Mine was a sadistic witch, dedicated solely to sucking any joy, individuality and love of learning out of her students.  I had a bleeding stomach ulcer at the age of 9.  All these years later, her name still comes up at class reunions.  Everyone shudders, makes the sign of the cross and picks up garlic on the way home to hang above the door.  

I think the only thing that kept in school after that was my fifth grade teacher, a delightful tiny middle-aged Southern lady who ruled with an iron fist in a velvet glove.  She took no cr@p off anyone and the most obstreperous boy was putty in her hands.   We loved her so much, we couldn't help but behave.   She would look at you and, blinking back a tear, would say in her sweet little Southern accent, "Ah am sooo disappointed in yoah behavyuh."    Disappointing Mrs. Gray was not a very nice thing to do and we sincerely regretted our wicked ways and vowed never to do it again.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 8, 2019)

My favorite teacher was probably my high school math teacher...Mrs. Willes.  She was so good that the school district gave her permission to teach for as long as she wished...she was in her '70's when I had her for Trigonometry in the 11th grade.  Then, in my senior year, there were a couple dozen of us who had completed all the regular math classes, so Mrs. Willes would attend a class at the University of Colorado in a theoretical math called Coordinated Algebra/Trig, and pass that onto us the next day....it was way over most of our heads, but it sure made us think.


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 8, 2019)

I’ve had the toughest and I’ve had the tenderest teachers around. What they had in common was a true passion for their vocation a true knowledge of the subject and a love and care for the students.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 9, 2019)

Fourth Grade English
Yes, there are monsters in this world

Discussed this topic with my brother when we were adult males:
You still carrying her around, forget it, it is long gone...'
She was a red haired lady that had no business being around ten year olds.  
She taught grammar, I transferred to her school in 4th grade, had not been exposed to grammar.

She walked down each class row handing out papers daily.  When she got to my desk she would hold up my paper-covered with red marks
been down, bend down start her belittlement,' you don't try, your lazy, ....advanced to' do you not understand, are you stupid...'
What else I cannot remember-defensive mechanisms I suppose. Every damn day for a year!

She colored every aspect of my grade school.  She taught me I was stupid, always would be... how to walk with my head bent down.
I cannot blame her for my turning ugly, but she was and remains my first unbearable experience-bitch!  68 years later I still think of her with anger.
I remember her name as Mrs English; meet a classmate 13 years later:  He stated her real name, it was not Mrs English; however that
name is imprinted on my mind, just can't forget her.
Never learned proper English either,; thanks Mrs. English!


----------



## toffee (Oct 9, 2019)

had one male teacher 'he was satan in disguise ' awful humane being 'hes name was sheer horror and all pitied us for having him as our form teach' but as luck had it it' was a few months till we went to another school --he used to spit when he spoke which brought so much laughter to the class hahaha -- hes dead now hope he enjoys his master than we did ? 
but my favourite was a woman mrs ling ' our sport teach' but sadly she went abroad ..


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 14, 2019)

Had a History teacher called Mr.Club who taught his subject in a way that meant his lessons were not boring.Reawakened my interest in the subject after a year of exceptionally dull teaching.
Least favourite was a music teacher.I hated music lessons anyway.she used to tell us had made older boys than us cry at the slightest hint of misbehaviour .And there were usually a couple singled out for her attention at the end of the lesson every week!


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 15, 2019)

In HS my least favorite teacher was a sub named Mr. Barton.  He was so uninspiring and boring that the class felt that it was really just a waste of time.  This was in the 60's and he always seemed to add in his staunch belief in UFO's.  Among my pals we often called him "Buck Farton", partly because he reminded us of Buck Rogers and but mostly just to bad mouth him!

My favorite teacher taught a class in Organizational Behavior having worked as director of human resources for Bechtel.  I took his class while studying for my MBA in Health Care Administration.  At that time I had been promoted to manager of my department after having worked as assistant manager for 7 years so I figured that I needed to get some book learning to help me manage my employees.  As we progressed through the course I remember feeling like I was getting all the inside information, explanations and answers as to why people acted the way they did at work, which sometimes puzzled me.  To me, his class was always fun and interesting and I really enjoyed reading the text book and anything he handed out.  He also brought in guest lecturers in related fields of healthcare to help give us a feel for life beyond the university.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2019)

*My favorite Teacher was Sister William Ann. She was a sweetheart. Very caring and loving to every child in her class. My least favorite was Sister Ruperta, who   was rude and obnoxious and always picking on someone.*


----------



## Damaged Goods (Oct 26, 2019)

1st Grade: When the teacher was writing on the blackboard and heard someone talking, she’d ask the kid who was talking to stand up.  When no one would stand up, she’d go to the part of the room from which the talking emanated, and smack the knuckles out of a dozen or so kids who sat in that part of the room.

5th Grade: One kid really tormented the girls.  During lunch hour one day, the teacher grabbed the guy by the ear and marched him to the school bookstore.  She then selected a girl’s school uniform dress and made the kid wear it over his pants during the afternoon session. The school office then sent a bill for the dress to the kid’s mother.

6th Grade: The teacher made a kid stand at attention for talking in class.  After standing 10 minutes, the kid fainted.  Teacher ran down the aisle, looked at the kid on the floor, looked at my BFF who sat in the last seat, and started beating my BFF while screaming “Why didn’t you catch him?” !!!

8th Grade: The teacher smacked me on the forearm with a yardstick.  The stick must have been flawed because it broke in half.  There she was, holding half a yardstick.  Then she proclaimed, “You buy me a new one.”  Mom was really PO’d.

I could come up with a dozen more of these anecdotes.

The teachers above were nuns, and this was 1950-58.  Different world.  There were 80-96 kids per class and most of the time you could hear a pin drop.  Some today would call it child abuse, but I treasure the memories of a happy childhood which included elementary school with the “penguins” in charge.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2019)

I think that is what today's schools are missing... Discipline... NO such thing anymore...  Not a lot at home, and none in the schools, and that is what is going on in the world today... So sad...


----------



## jerry old (Oct 26, 2019)

Damaged Goods:
Damn!
I was going to ask you was that a Catholic School, but you answered it.

Entered 1st grade in 1947,(is that true? did they have calendars in  that ancient time?) remember Betty Jean Hastings,
I loved her from afar-Hey I'm 6 y/o, what's this love stuff?

A big topic in   first and second grade was get yourself ready to get you butt mangled when you got to the 3rd,
grade as Miss Mocinkinmill with tear it up.
She did, we were, -if the student body had a school wide knowledge that a particular teacher was a crazed tyrant-the school administer folk could not have been oblivious!

1948, 7th grade,  Mr. __________, ( I can see his evil face, but can't remember the name) had a paddle made from 1x4,
he beat the boy's butt until they cried.  No matter how many licks it took, he whacked away until he got tears...
He threatened the girls with a 'paddling,' never beat on the girls.

Teachers were dangerous folk in our eyes;
were teacher's a group that took out their frustrations on kids butts? 
Some were, I think, but mercy you got your butt beat at home and school-hard to say.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 26, 2019)

Reading the post 2nd time, carefully-How do  you arrive at any other conclusion than we drag our cotton sack with us throughout lifes.

Teachers add can weight to our sack or make it lighter.  Their influence is a forever memory, be it pleasant or ill.

Today, school systems are so desperate for teachers they cannot 'ease one out.'
I would guess it was that way in our time-hence the presence of those that should not be allowed to have any influence with young minds.


----------



## win231 (Oct 26, 2019)

Maybe nuns are so abusive because they're angry & frustrated at not being allowed to have sex, so they take it out on little kids.
They can't even go to priests - because priests prefer little boys.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Oct 26, 2019)

win231 said:


> Maybe nuns are so abusive because they're angry & frustrated at not being allowed to have sex, so they take it out on little kids.
> They can't even go to priests - because priests prefer little boys.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Oct 26, 2019)

Teaching nuns pretty much no longer exist these days.  There may be some truth about ****** frustration but maybe their frustration had to do with trying to teach classes of 80-96 students.  Would that task frustrate you?

Also saying that priests prefer little boys is nonsense.  Some priests prefer little boys but it's ignorant to ascribe that practice to all priests which your statement implies.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 26, 2019)

win231 said:


> Maybe nuns are so abusive because they're angry & frustrated at not being allowed to have sex, so they take it out on little kids.
> They can't even go to priests - because priests prefer little boys.


That is really disgusting, even for you.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 26, 2019)

Learning never need stop
There is a monitor (is that what their called) that issues rebukes so gentle, so laden with petals that it is/was difficult to decipher as a rebuke.
  They were similar to this' You didn't really mean that, did you.'
and/or 'I know one as decent as you...' 
I had just wandered on site, had never seen or heard a 'Cool it Jack,' delivered with such grace.   
Made an impression on my old bones.  I've not seen one for some time.  

Ass whuppings  was my learning tool
received and given as a child and adult.  When they are used as a tool, you forget all but the recent ones, which was almost twenty years ago.
He too taught me. 'it is time to quit this foolish, or you'll get dead.'

That was not where I was headed, but resurrection of your past is always only
a few  brain cells away.
wearisome


----------



## win231 (Oct 26, 2019)

Damaged Goods said:


> Teaching nuns pretty much no longer exist these days.  There may be some truth about ****** frustration but maybe their frustration had to do with trying to teach classes of 80-96 students.  Would that task frustrate you?
> 
> Also saying that priests prefer little boys is nonsense.  Some priests prefer little boys but it's ignorant to ascribe that practice to all priests which your statement implies.


The priests who aren't perverts hide & protect the ones who are.  That makes them just as evil.
And denial is not just a river in Egypt.


----------



## win231 (Oct 26, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> That is really disgusting, even for you.


Yes, the truth can be disgusting at times.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)

Coming out from working in a school board... Out of every school... there may be honestly out of a 28 staff of teachers, their maybe 3, and that is pushing the number, but 2 for sure want to teach and take their job very serious... The rest are there for the pay, the actual hours that they teach, and the paid vacation... and I have been in and out of a lot of schools from working maintenance... It is so sad today, and the computer is taking over for today's teacher...


----------



## Damaged Goods (Oct 27, 2019)

win231 said:


> The priests who aren't perverts hide & protect the ones who are.  That makes them just as evil.
> And denial is not just a river in Egypt.



All of those who aren't perverts?

Cites >


----------



## Miss Beach Bum (Oct 27, 2019)

Being a teacher for 17 years of my life and then moving into administration, it is hard for me to come up with a teacher of mine that I would say I hated the most because I know how hard the job is. I think though it is the teacher that just doesn't try that comes to mind and I did have one of those in high school. He was my 10th Grade Biology teacher and he was about to retire and he might as well have the year before because he did not teach us a damn thing. All we did was text book read the information. Not only was it boring, but for a 15 year old kid that was a very hard way to learn. 

My favorite teacher was my 12th grade English teacher Miss D. We had a lot of reading assignments that year, but she made the assignments fun by turning chapters or sections in the books into skits that the class would interpret. She was also right out of college herself and in her early 20's which was also really cool because us young girls being 17-18 years old thought we could relate to her.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2019)

Damaged Goods said:


> 1st Grade: When the teacher was writing on the blackboard and heard someone talking, she’d ask the kid who was talking to stand up.  When no one would stand up, she’d go to the part of the room from which the talking emanated, and smack the knuckles out of a dozen or so kids who sat in that part of the room.
> 
> 5th Grade: One kid really tormented the girls.  During lunch hour one day, the teacher grabbed the guy by the ear and marched him to the school bookstore.  She then selected a girl’s school uniform dress and made the kid wear it over his pants during the afternoon session. The school office then sent a bill for the dress to the kid’s mother.
> 
> ...



*It sounds like you and I went to the same school .*


----------



## win231 (Oct 27, 2019)

Miss Beach Bum said:


> Being a teacher for 17 years of my life and then moving into administration, it is hard for me to come up with a teacher of mine that I would say I hated the most because I know how hard the job is. I think though it is the teacher that just doesn't try that comes to mind and I did have one of those in high school. He was my 10th Grade Biology teacher and he was about to retire and he might as well have the year before because he did not teach us a damn thing. All we did was text book read the information. Not only was it boring, but for a 15 year old kid that was a very hard way to learn.
> 
> My favorite teacher was my 12th grade English teacher Miss D. We had a lot of reading assignments that year, but she made the assignments fun by turning chapters or sections in the books into skits that the class would interpret. She was also right out of college herself and in her early 20's which was also really cool because us young girls being 17-18 years old thought we could relate to her.


Reminds me of a high-school history teacher I had.  He found as easier way to give tests.  He just opened a history book & read a few paragraphs to himself during the test & asked questions for us to answer.


----------



## Miss Beach Bum (Oct 27, 2019)

win231 said:


> Reminds me of a high-school history teacher I had.  He found as easier way to give tests.  He just opened a history book & read a few paragraphs to himself during the test & asked questions for us to answer.


I wish he did that, but the tests he used were standard tests and a lot of the questions that were asked on those tests were not specific questions that popped out in the text book. They were material that should have been taught to us by him.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 27, 2019)

Miss Beach Bum:
Welcome!
We are a fussing and cussing over the merits of our teacher in ancient times. You have already located one of the threads...

In Tx. the property owners fund the schools; little wonder there so archaic, 
understaffed and can  attract only deadheads; few would choose to lock themselves into a vocation assuring poverty.

There are not a lot of folks that state, 'Oh yea raise my taxes I really want you to pay more property taxes.'
Property owners cling to this 'peculiar' method as it is one of the few  opportunities  in which the population controls the purse strings.  
This is called democracy, also assuring that the students will leave schools as  dumb  as when they arrived.

Schools attempt to float bond issues which would enable  (they say) to enhance the teacher's salary, bringing in literate teachers (?) and those with a 
'higher sense' of what 'learning dumb' heads requires.

It is a backward method; asking a property owner to be a party in cutting their own throats is a crazed way to secure a school budget.

There is a large amount of political wrasseling in the hierarchy of our school
adm. fold.
Texas is a good region for talented teachers and adm folk to avoid.
It is a pitiful state of affairs.

There is another thread which discusses how terrible our teachers were:
we post opinions...

One who has the experience on the other side of education would be welcome addition: One who has a fresh and specific knowledge, rather than an opinion...

Don't scratch us off your map just yet.  There are wealth school systems where  the citizens value education ; one can make more than an  adequate living in these school systems


----------



## jerry old (Oct 28, 2019)

If you cannot see Gary'O's 'Dicky' you need to go back to imagery school.
(and in so few lines)

Mike 4
Discipline, pay heed: lawsuits, layers clamoring because little Herman got his butt beat: sorry, but it made an impression on little Herman, classmates too.

Win 231-regarding nuns, I have no knowledge of nuns-nada.

Priest and pedophilia, my information comes solely from tv newscast.
They have proven there is/was a hierarchical involvement to cover up this pedophilia mess.
There is no need to 'jump his bones.'
Remember, we post *opinions, not absolute decisions*-that is inclusive of us all.
There is no need to get snitty, because someone posted an opinion you do not agree with.  Rebukes, fine, but those too are opinions only.


----------



## win231 (Oct 28, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> If you cannot see Gary'O's 'Dicky' you need to go back to imagery school.
> (and in so few lines)
> 
> Mike 4
> ...


Where child abuse & cover up of child abuse is concerned, especially when it's committed by authority figures & religious hippocrites, I get much more than snitty.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 28, 2019)

win 231
Agree, outrage is called for.
Snitty refers to the way your post was interrupted; it did not apply to you.
I would like to have seen some background, facts... especially on topics I know nothing about.
You obviously know a good deal about nuns than I do; however, on this particular topic-I don't want any. 
Friends? Yea friends


----------

